# Einzelne Ordner passwortschützen

## Ätherischer Wanderer

Hallo liebe Gentoo-Gemeinde.

Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit, einzelne Ordner mit einem Passwort zu schützen.

Wenn ich das nun einfach mit einem Useraccount machen würde, der alleinige Zugriffsrechte auf diese Ordner hätte, müsste ich mich ja ständig aus- und einloggen. Oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein einzelnes Programm als anderer Benutzer zu starten, ohne mich extra vorher in einem Terminal einzuloggen? Sowas wie "kdesu" für Nicht-Root-Accounts? Ich stehe auf dem Schlauch.   :Question: 

Weiss jemand, wie ich das praktisch löse?

----------

## papahuhn

sudo?

----------

## firefly

 *Ätherischer Wanderer wrote:*   

> Hallo liebe Gentoo-Gemeinde.
> 
> Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit, einzelne Ordner mit einem Passwort zu schützen.
> 
> Wenn ich das nun einfach mit einem Useraccount machen würde, der alleinige Zugriffsrechte auf diese Ordner hätte, müsste ich mich ja ständig aus- und einloggen. Oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein einzelnes Programm als anderer Benutzer zu starten, ohne mich extra vorher in einem Terminal einzuloggen? Sowas wie "kdesu" für Nicht-Root-Accounts? Ich stehe auf dem Schlauch.  
> ...

 

öhm das su in kdesu steht nicht für super user sondern für substitute user. kdesu verwendet halt wie su standardmäßig den root benutzer.

Mit dem parameter -u <user> kannst du auch einen anderen benutzer angeben  :Wink: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

oder suchst du sowas wie encfs?

----------

## schachti

Oder ein verschlüsselter Container (mit zum Beispiel Truecrypt).

----------

## Ätherischer Wanderer

Prinzipiell sind encfs und Truescrypt, laut Beschreibung, was ich suche. Transparent und im Userspace sollte es sein, allerdings klingt substitute user halt von der Handhabung so schön einfach  :Smile: 

Ich lese mich in die Vorschläge mal rein.

Vielen Dank für die Beiträge!

----------

## schachti

Welcher Weg der richtige ist hängt vor allem davon ab, was genau Du erreichen willst bzw. wie hoch die Sicherheit sein soll.

Die Methode mit su ist sicher die einfachste, kostet keine zusätzliche Rechenzeit und keinen überflüssigen Speicherplatz und bietet im laufenden Betrieb hinreichend Sicherheit. Sie hat den Nachteil dass jeder, der physikalischen Zugang zu dem Rechner hat, ihn mit einer LiveCD booten und sich die vermeintlich geschützten Daten ohne Einschränkung ansehen kann. Wenn das also nicht möglich sein darf bleibt nur Verschlüsselung.

----------

